
The Blockchain Pipe Dream - kartikkumar
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/blockchain-technology-limited-applications-by-nouriel-roubini-and-preston-byrne-2018-03
======
newyankee
I find some of the comparisons here to be disingenuous and although i
understand that cryptos are overhyped, Nouriel fails to point out some of the
reasons why a fair no of people would like decentralized services over
centralized services like Paypal when comparable in performance

~~~
hndamien
Back in the early days (2011) Paypal prevented me from buying Bitcoin. At this
point, I was out of options to purchase any, and obviously, this emboldened me
to buy more as the requirement was clear.

